# E-Control Rx - Now with 6-OXO!



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2011)

We are in the process of re-formulating *E-Control Rx* with a new compound because we can no longer source ATD.

*The new version of E-Control Rx will contain 6-OXO* (*4-Androstene-3,6,17-trione*).

We expect to have this in stock within 5-6 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2011)

*6-OXO IS PROVEN TO BE SAFE, EFFECTIVE AT RAISING TESTOSTERONE AND LOWERING AROMATASE ACTIVITY.*

*Effects of eight weeks of an alleged aromatase inhibiting nutritional supplement 6-OXO (androst-4-ene-3,6,17-trione) on serum hormone profiles and clinical safety markers in resistance-trained, eugonadal males*

*Dan Rohle*1 , *Colin Wilborn*2 , *Lem Taylor*3 , *Chris Mulligan*4 , *Richard Kreider*5  and *Darryn Willoughby*5,6 

1 Pharmacology Department, Weill Cornell Graduate School of Medical Sciences, 445 East 69th Street, Room 412, New York, NY 10021, USA
2 Department of Exercise and Sport Science, University of Mary Hardin-Baylor, UMHB Station, 900 College Box 8010, Belton, Texas 76513, USA
3 Department of Health, Leisure, and Exercise Science, University of West Florida, 11000 University Parkway, # 72-219, Pensacola, FL 32514, USA
4 Department of Nutrition and Food Science, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, CO 80523, USA
5 Department of Health, Human Performance, and Recreation, Baylor University, Box 97313, Waco, TX 76798, USA
6 Institute for Biomedical Studies, Baylor University, Waco, TX 76798, USA

_Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition_ 2007, *4**:*13doi:10.1186/1550-2783-4-13
The electronic version of this article is the complete one and can be found online at: Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition | Full text | Effects of eight weeks of an alleged aromatase inhibiting nutritional supplement 6-OXO (androst-4-ene-3,6,17-trione) on serum hormone profiles and clinical safety markers in resis
Received:25 September 2007Accepted:19 October 2007Published:19 October 2007
© 2007 Rohle et al; licensee BioMed Central Ltd.
This is an Open Access article distributed under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution License (Creative Commons — Attribution 2.0 Generic — CC BY 2.0), which permits unrestricted use, distribution, and reproduction in any medium, provided the original work is properly cited.

*Abstract*

The purpose of this study was to determine the effects of 6-OXO, a purported nutritional aromatase inhibitor, in a dose dependent manner on body composition, serum hormone levels, and clinical safety markers in resistance trained males. Sixteen males were supplemented with either 300 mg or 600 mg of 6-OXO in a double-blind manner for eight weeks. Blood and urine samples were obtained at weeks 0, 1, 3, 8, and 11 (after a 3-week washout period). Blood samples were analyzed for total testosterone (TT), free testosterone (FT), dihydrotestosterone (DHT), estradiol, estriol, estrone, SHBG, leutinizing hormone (LH), follicle stimulating hormone (FSH), growth hormone (GH), cortisol, FT/estradiol (T/E). Blood and urine were also analyzed for clinical chemistry markers. Data were analyzed with two-way MANOVA. For all of the serum hormones, there were no significant differences between groups (p > 0.05). Compared to baseline, free testosterone underwent overall increases of 90% for 300 mg 6-OXO and 84% for 600 mg, respectively (p < 0.05). DHT underwent significant overall increases (p < 0.05) of 192% and 265% with 300 mg and 600 mg, respectively. T/E increased 53% and 67% for 300 mg and 600 mg 6-OXO, respectively. For estrone, 300 mg produced an overall increase of 22%, whereas 600 mg caused a 52% increase (p < 0.05). Body composition did not change with supplementation (p > 0.05) and clinical safety markers were not adversely affected with ingestion of either supplement dose (p > 0.05). *
While neither of the 6-OXO dosages appears to have any negative effects on clinical chemistry markers, supplementation at a daily dosage of 300 mg and 600 mg for eight weeks did not completely inhibit aromatase activity, yet significantly increased FT, DHT, and T/E.*


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2011)

*The science of IronMagLabs E-Control Rx with 6-OXO*

_It's The Scientific Results That Go Beyond the high Expectations of Every Serious Bodybuilder ..._

When advanced bodybuilders think of IronMagLabs, they think of state-of-the-art prohormones--like the revolutionary product Super-DMZ Rx. Most recently, IronMagLabs developed E-control Rx with 6-OXO[TM] -- a unique compound that has been shown in scientific literature to be a "suicide" inhibitor of the estrogen producing enzyme aromatase. In addition, it was believed that 6-OXO would also increase testosterone levels through manipulation of the body's natural hormonal feedback system. This was great news for bodybuilders who desired in-cycle and post-cycle estrogen management as well as a boost in testosterone.

However, research has revealed that the power of 6-OXO is even greater than had been anticipated, and therefore has even more to offer the competitive or serious bodybuilder. With the advent of 6-OXO, ErgoPharm founder, Patrick Arnold, has once again delivered a compound to the sport that is destined to become a staple in every bodybuilder's arsenal. In fact, no matter what level of development you've attained, it just might be the most effective supplement for maximizing your anabolic environment. IronMagLabs recognizes the power of 6-OXO and has made it the main ingredient of E-Control Rx.

_Here's the deal ..._

*Science Serious Bodybuilders Can Use*

A study on 6-OXO was completed by a prestigious clinical research organization. This study examined the blood hormone responses over a 3-week cycle of 600mg per day of 6-OXO. The study used 6 normal men aged 32-40, and in addition to tracking changes in sex hormone levels it also looked at common indicators of toxicity.

The results were very impressive. Total testosterone levels rose an average of 188%, while free testosterone levels rose an average of 226% over the course of the three weeks! The variability among the 6 subjects was quite low, and majority of the testosterone increase was acheived after only the first week. Not only that, but there was NO indication of acute toxicity and in some areas (cholesterol, liver function) health and function even improved!! Results from two of the six subjects are demonstrated below:
*

An Advanced Look At The Estrogen/Testosterone Connection*

A decrease in estradiol (the bioactive form of estrogen) was seen, but unlike testosterone the change was not drastic--levels still remained within the low end of normal. The explanation for this is simple; 6-OXO acts to inhibit the aromatase enzyme and block the conversion of testosterone to estradiol. A consequence of this is a signal from the brain to increase production of testosterone to compensate for the blocked estradiol production. As testosterone levels increase, so do estradiol levels since more substrate has now become available for the aromatase enzyme. Basically, what has occurred is the establishment of a new baseline level of testosterone to maintain the body's normal levels of estradiol. This sort of hormonal response is in fact very desirable, as decreasing estradiol levels below normal can be detrimental. E-control rx with 6-OXO will CONTROL estrogen but not CRUSH it.


*The Clinically Proven Supplement For Serious Results*

Finally, E-control rx with 6-OXO is the only product that is both an effective estrogen inhibitor AND a non-hormonal testosterone trigger. It's the product with the science every serious bodybuilder has been waiting for.

** What:* E-Control Rx with 6-OXO contains a natural compound that helps trigger the release of Luteinizing Hormone (LH). Recent data by a prestigious clinical research organization has shown that after 3 weeks of 600mg/day, test subjects averaged a 226% increase in free testosterone! 6-OXO also combats estrogen formation by inhibiting aromatase.

** Why:* Having increased testosterone is a no-brainer--train harder and recover faster. But estrogen contributes to a host of unwanted side effects--water retention, gyno (bitch tits), moodiness, and an overall smooth, soft look.

** Who:* Any athlete interested in achieving a hard, lean physique. E-control with 6-OXO is for those that have been predictably disappointed by the hype promised by cheap Tribulus and other non-hormonal testosterone boosters.

*IronMagLabs E-Control Rx*


----------



## cdan19 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just placed an order for 3 bottles of 1-Andro RX and 1 bottle of Anabolic Matrix Rx, I planned on starting it on May 1. Would be safe to say I could start on it without the E-control RX being ready yet or should I wait until order are being excepted first? Any time frame for it's release? Thanks


----------



## bhatnaashish098 (Apr 20, 2011)

*E-Control Rx - New Version!*

Hello,

 Is these type of nutrition help us


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 20, 2011)

sounds interesting......i have a friend who will only use OTC ph/ps and things along those lines.....he used to do aas but is a family man now....i'm gonna recommend he checks out your facebook page


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 21, 2011)

cdan19 said:


> I just placed an order for 3 bottles of 1-Andro RX and 1 bottle of Anabolic Matrix Rx, I planned on starting it on May 1. Would be safe to say I could start on it without the E-control RX being ready yet or should I wait until order are being excepted first? Any time frame for it's release? Thanks




I would get it asap. you need your pct planed and ready to go. When I tried 1-andro I included the e-control on the 14th day. 1 in the am and 1 in the pm. but I was going at 1g a day. Good luck with your cycle and let us know how it goes.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is great news.  I used 6-oxo by ergopharms when it first came out a few years back with great results.  Ironmaglabs always comes through with proven ingredients and great supplements that push the envelope.   Prince you always manage to keep producing supplements that actually work.  Not many companies have been able to do this with all the bans that have occurred over the years.  The results speak for themselves.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 24, 2011)

anxiously awaiting to add to my hoarding stash.  Any pre sale deals


----------



## Blac (Apr 25, 2011)

So I start PCT in 6 days. Do I need e-control after my methadrol cycle? Or will clomid work the same? Do I need clomid or because methadrol is a OTC PH, e-control is enough for PCT?

What is the main difference in the "old" and "new" E-control? Which would you consider to be better?


----------



## flipmonk (May 10, 2011)

send some to lockoutsupplements! i wanted to start the 8-week-cyanostane-cycle and you guys recommend it for the pct


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2011)

we will as soon as we have it in stock.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 4, 2011)

flipmonk said:


> send some to lockoutsupplements! i wanted to start the 8-week-cyanostane-cycle and you guys recommend it for the pct


 
This, I've always liked 6-oxo in the past. Be interesting to see how this fares and lockout is an easy place for me to get it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2011)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: E-Control Rx


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 7, 2011)

okay I found some 1-andro @ 1g a day for 21 days and wanted to know if 300mg of e-control (6-oxo) daily for 21 days is a pct is a good dose?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> okay I found some 1-andro @ 1g a day for 21 days *and wanted to know if 300mg of e-control (6-oxo) daily for 21 days is a pct is a good dose?*



300-600mg daily.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> 300-600mg daily.



Let me make sure I'm reding this correctly...each pill is 37.5mg right? 

Edit...think I have the old formula. How many should I be taking daily as a pct to 1andro rx?


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Let me make sure I'm reding this correctly...each pill is 37.5mg right?
> 
> Edit...think I have the old formula. How many should I be taking daily as a pct to 1andro rx?



You might have the old formula of e-control. look at the back of the bottle. what is the chemical compound? If its 1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione you have the old formula. If its  6-Oxoprogesterone (aka 6-OXO) you have the new e-control.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> You might have the old formula of e-control. look at the back of the bottle. what is the chemical compound? If its 1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione you have the old formula. If its  6-Oxoprogesterone (aka 6-OXO) you have the new e-control.



I do have the old formula...now I need to find out the dose I should be taking...been only taking 2 a day for 2 weeks now...should it be more?


----------



## Carnivore (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, this may be an ignorant question, but would taking this alone benefit me (as in, without PHs, etc.)?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2011)

Carnivore said:


> Hey guys, this may be an ignorant question, but would taking this alone benefit me (as in, without PHs, etc.)?



I would recommend a stack of E-Control Rx and Anabolic-Matrix Rx or Ultra Male Rx.


----------



## Carnivore (Jul 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> I would recommend a stack of E-Control Rx and Anabolic-Matrix Rx or Ultra Male Rx.



Thanks for the reply! Much appreciated.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm gonna miss the ATD but 6oxo is Awesome and a lot less harsh in my experiance...as far as joint pain ect..

I always preffered 6oxo but the lower cost of ATD got me using that.

Really looking forward to trying this next cycle...


----------



## BlueLineFish (Oct 3, 2011)

Can someone explain the difference between 6 ozone and 6 bromo


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2011)

im guessing this is gonna make it better thent he one preiously?


----------



## |Z| (Dec 28, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Let me make sure I'm reding this correctly...each pill is 37.5mg right?
> 
> Edit...think I have the old formula. How many should I be taking daily as a pct to 1andro rx?



I got two bottles and took it at 3/day for 30 days. Worked great for me, will be picking it up again for sure!


----------



## ForgeFit (Jan 5, 2012)

However, it looks like 6-OXO also increases DHT quite a bit and didn't cause any muscle growth??


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 24, 2012)

Surely it would help


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

ForgeFit said:


> However, it looks like 6-OXO also increases DHT quite a bit and didn't cause any muscle growth??


is that true?


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 8, 2012)

I apologize in advance for the stupid question - I'm running Super DMZ/Halo Extreme (with ACS etc) - should I take my E-Control only for pct (with Clomid, ACS,etc) or start it while on cycle? Thanks for your help.
The Fat One


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## nick52 (Dec 10, 2014)

got a question....want to control estragen levels...how much strain on the liver will e-control cause


----------

